# So now we get to see what June has in store.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

According to weather bug seems not much change for thr first day. Morning rain showere more in the afternoon.
A cold front is going thru so no chance of hitting yesterdays high of 83F. To hot and humid any way.


More rain in the forcast for tonight.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

June started ugly. heavy thunder and lighting at 10:30 AM nearly a half inch of rain that round.
More hard thunder and lighting 2:30 PM storms about another half inchor rain. Then after dark rain for about 3 hours straight, hard at times with thunder and lighting. 
Real wet out.

 Al


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking at our long range forecast, they're calling for rain in the 8-11 day outlook...we need it. 2+ weeks of 100+ heat indices and only about 3 drops of rain. Dryland corn is starting to look like it's going to be popcorn on the stalk if something doesn't give.

As a wise man once told me, ya gotta be a special kind of stupid to be a farmer!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

June second was a rain free day. watched the early Sunday Morning new and weather. they reported our area of Michigan had not had 3 days in a row with out rain since March 28th.

We drove about a hour and forty minutes across some prime farm land to a car show yesterday and very few fields showed signs of haveing been worked and even less showed signs of having been planted.

 Al


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

June 1st for us was an extra 4" of rain, and massive amounts of lightening, and some penny size hail, after 36 hours of really decent, dry weather. For Findlay Ohio, it was the wettest Spring on record so far with 20"+ of rain, and hardly a dry day in there...nearly 7" over last year, and the average.

Last year, we were swimming already in hot temps, this year, the pool is still not up, with no clear window to do so, and no chance of getting a 10,000 gallon water truck into the yard.

We drove to Costco in Toledo yesterday and saw VERY FEW fields that had any activity so far. Our neighbor across the road was able to work the ground, and plant a few (recently tiled) fields, just before all hell broke loose Sat night.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

June 1st was sunny all day and a bit of rain overnight. June 2nd was sunny all day and both days got up to 70F, just beautiful weather in my opinion, that I could live with for 6 months of the year. I swear that my tomato plants doubled in size. Then last night the temps dropped to 43F with wind from the west and today it got up to 63F at 1pm. I'm hopeful that the plants weren't affected by the drop. They are on a balcony in a corner, with clear plexiglass balcony sides to protect them from the worst wind. The rest of the week is supposed to get much warmer and I look forward to putting the last of my flowers in.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If we can make it thru today with no rain we will have our first 3 day strech with no rain since March 26 th thru the 28th.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Rain started again this morning just before 7:00 AM. It had stopped by 8:30AM when we went out to take care of the dogs the rain gauge had 7 tenths in it all ready in that short of time.

I had some inside work to do so I worked on that stuff even though it was not raining at the time. But the sky was black when I came in for dinner and let loose before I had finished dinner. Off and on rain all afternoon. Went out at 6:30 PM to care for the dogs for the evening, rain gauge had 9 tenths of an inch in it again.

But the weather guessers are saying we will now get 4 days of sun shine in a row.
Probably to late for many of the farmers in the area.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Two whole days in a row and no rain. But the weather guessers are saying a soggy ending to the up coming week. In fact the are saying rain for the first day of the week Sunday into Monday.

 Al


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Supposed to be in 80's here today and I welcome it. We need some sunshine so my cherries can ripen up


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

After 9 days the farmer got his crew out to put the expencive tractors to work.



They had worked the field north out our place where the single tractor is parked. But it didn't appear they planted it. It was raining a little bit also.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Seems the rain pattern has not changed from May here. We had a inch of rain in the gauge at 6:00PM last evening and it was still coming down when i went to bed at 11:00PM. 

There are now 6 of those big tractors parked down the road a bit from us. Makes me wonder at what point the farmers are going to throw in the towel and see if they can get a crop of winter wheat in.
I think the price of American corn is going to go up from what i see on the US Farm Report.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Cancled yesterdays car show due to rain in the forcast. Show was to be from 8:00 AM till 3:00PM. 
It was over cast all day long and we would have been fine at a car show. 
Rain started at 5:00PM

Today cancled our clay shooting due to a heave rain storm due to hit at 8:30 AM

Weather guesser said we are just over 4 inches of rain so far for the month. Said 2 inchs is normal for the whole month of June.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

With 9 days left in the month we have gotten just over 5 inches of rain this month with 9 days remaining. Our average June rain fall is just over 2 inches. If we continue to get the rain at the same rate the rest of the month we will most likely go over 7 inches for the month.

 Al


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Been quite dry by us. This has been the most comfortable June I can remember. No humidity to speak of and daytime highs near 70. Not the greatest for the garden with the cold nights, but lots of sun makes up for some of that. My corn is only about 6” high despite being planted back in May. A little over a year ago we had a 100 year flooding rain here. Too much rain, especially at planting time, can sure make things difficult. I have seen photos of the current corn crop in Iowa - their corn isn’t doing much better than mine, instead of being near knee-high at this time. Raised beds are a way to rain-proof your gardening. My raised beds never get rained out.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Finally 3 whole days with out a drop of rain. But that ended just a bit ago with a good down pour. Weather guessers say to expect more through ouit the day.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nearing the end of the month where we are 3 inches over the adverage 2 inchs of rain fall for the month. Some areas have had more than 3 inches in excess but ther adverage total is 3 inches over all.

Surprized today I went to mow expecting to see standing water still in the yard. I was able to mow all the lawn except one area. In fact all the lawn appeared to me as being very dry. 

Well it has been in the mid to low 80's this week other than a rain storm most of Tuesday night. I believe the heat and the winds are drying things out.

 Al


----------

